# Best Dryer Vent Cover



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had to replace my dryer vent cover twice in the past 2 years. I've tried 2 different covers. One was the louvered plastic type and somehow, a couple of the louvers came up missing. The second was the plastic hood type, but this became so brittle in the sun, that when the wind blew my garbage can into it, it shattered into pieces.

Does anybody have any suggestions on a vent cover that will last? Will likely order online.

These are the through-wall type for 4" aluminum duct.

Thanks.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad....my louvered one did the same thing.

Look for one that has a metal cover and angles down....my last one was like that...(until I ran into it with a box)

As soon as I finish the 2-story addition (with new utility room) I'll be going back to the metal one (aluminum to be exact).

I believe I got it at HD.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Don't feel bad....my louvered one did the same thing.
> 
> Look for one that has a metal cover and angles down....my last one was like that...(until I ran into it with a box)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've actually been looking at those online. Does yours have the backdraft damper? And do you by chance remember about how much it had cost?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, it did.....big ol' disk...

I doubt I paid more than about $12-15 for it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Whichever you get, use an "A" type for 50% more volume; 1/2 way down; http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml

The wet lint sticks to the louvers easier than the single door type.

Gary


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Aug 31, 2011)

*Best dryer vent cover.*

I have been an appliance tech for more than 11 years. The Best type of maintenance free cover is this one. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/8212662/0026/110?sid=SPDx20101101xNXTG

It doesn't clog, and it keeps out the birds and squirels, it also does a prety decent job of keeping out the cold.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

The only kind to have are the 'heavy' plastic elbow that points upward and part of it pops up to allow air out and settles down and keeps cold out. It is very energy efficent,,and maintance required is every few weeks you reach inside with your hand and wipe away any lint debris. One great side effect,,,it is the MOST mouse resistant than any model bar none.. If you live in the country that is a huge plus,,as well as using solid alum. pipe zip screwed and taped and NOT flex ducting


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

4just1don said:


> The only kind to have are the 'heavy' plastic elbow that points upward and part of it pops up to allow air out and settles down and keeps cold out. It is very energy efficent,,and maintance required is every few weeks you reach inside with your hand and wipe away any lint debris. One great side effect,,,it is the MOST mouse resistant than any model bar none.. If you live in the country that is a huge plus,,as well as using solid alum. pipe zip screwed and taped and NOT flex ducting


I was looking at those. Do you have personal long term experience with them? I'm just concerned that the plastic will become brittle in the sun as the last two did. 

Also, ducting is already there. All aluminum. No screws - always heard that screws should be avoided in dryer ducting (catch lint/fire hazard). I used hose clamps.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I had my dryer vent about 10 years on the house I was living in. House was sold years ago but sure vent is going strong. It was on east side of house which helps I spose,,west or south would take more of a sun beating. But that plastic is much different than those plastic louvers you had. Pick one up and feel for yourself. Even if you had to replace it every 8 to 10 years,,which I dont see likely,,,I would do it again. Hadnt seen one in awhile, didnt know they still made them,,,just saw one this week at Mennards,,,about 15 bucks,,well worth compared to those flimsy others. Especially low to the ground in mouse and rat country. You can get deathly sick from having rodents in your house!!!


----------

